# VFM LED/LCD TV under 14k, Suggestion need



## Tech.Masti (Sep 28, 2012)

14 years old Sharp 21 inch CRT TV picture output getting hazy, mono sound, etc, making disturbs, so need to change my TV........

as already bought CableTV set-top box, i need to buy a Value For Money LED/ LCD TV under *14k*, have no idea about latest TV market, so need suggestions from you. 

 when suggesting , please try to remember this points.
1. good service in kolkata
2. if you can suggest TV under 13k, that will be great
3. less power would be great.....

thanx


----------



## Minion (Sep 28, 2012)

Get Sony BRAVIA 22 inches HD LCD KLV-22BX350 Television
Sony BRAVIA 22 inches HD LCD KLV-22BX350 Television | Television | Flipkart.com


----------



## Tech.Masti (Sep 28, 2012)

any experience about Sony products service????


----------



## rider (Sep 28, 2012)

Tech.Masti said:


> any experience about Sony products service????



Most expensive service after one year warranty, they sorta loot customers by this. Better to avoid sony and get videocon 24" LED  VJA24FH-Q


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 28, 2012)

rider said:


> Most expensive service after one year warranty, they sorta loot customers by this. Better to avoid sony and get toshiba 32" LED 32HV10ZE.



LMAO  Good post Sony hater

Anyway Sony offers the cheapest extended warranty option (1+2 years). Just 1k for 2yrs extended warranty on 22 inch models. So mr.Rider you should tell your beloved Samsung not to loot customers by charging ridiculously high cost for extended warranty. Or maybe they don't have confidence in their products so they charge so much for extended warranty 

Anyway @OP

Look at this Samsung model also. Only thing is it has only 1 HDMI port compared to 2 on Sony. 

*www.flipkart.com/samsung-22es5000-...TYH9&ref=fc247160-d194-4544-a723-0740d313a332


----------



## rider (Sep 28, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> LMAO  Good post Sony hater
> 
> Anyway Sony offers the cheapest extended warranty option (1+2 years). Just 1k for 2yrs extended warranty on 22 inch models. So mr.Rider you should tell your beloved Samsung not to loot customers by charging ridiculously high cost for extended warranty. Or maybe they don't have confidence in their products so they charge so much for extended warranty


 
LMFAO her comes the sony man!! 
 I am not a sony hater. I had and have many sony devices. Your facts are unclear and neither I am song fanboy like you nor samsung. Samsung LEDs have the best quality VN panel in their products. And they are not that mood to give more and more warranty to get in market from competition. I was just sharing my experience but your ego for sony brings here to fight in this thread. Truth is bitter for some people.

AFAIK The LCD TVs get problem in the starting or after couple of years or more. There is no point of one or two year warranty to show better service. The truth is they loot costumers when the TV or any sony product is out of warranty.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Sep 29, 2012)

then Sony is NO-NO..... any idea about Samsung/LG/Toshiba or other brands service ??

anyone have any idea about this model????
Toshiba 24PS10 LED 24 inches Full HD TV Pictures | Toshiba 24PS10 LED 24 inches Full HD TV Pictures In India | PriceDekho India


----------



## Minion (Sep 29, 2012)

You could get this 
Toshiba 24HV10 LCD 24 inches Full HD Television
Toshiba 24HV10 LCD 24 inches Full HD Television | Television | Flipkart.com


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 29, 2012)

rider said:


> LMFAO her comes the sony man!!
> I am not a sony hater. I had and have many sony devices. Your facts are unclear and neither I am song fanboy like you nor samsung. Samsung LEDs have the best quality VN panel in their products. And they are not that mood to give more and more warranty to get in market from competition. I was just sharing my experience but your ego for sony brings here to fight in this thread. Truth is bitter for some people.
> 
> AFAIK The LCD TVs get problem in the starting or after couple of years or more. There is no point of one or two year warranty to show better service. The truth is they loot costumers when the TV or any sony product is out of warranty.



Hahaha so says the HP/Samsung fanboy who posts "Internet comments by anonymous people" as facts 

At least I provide concrete facts and proof to support my claims. Whereas you only post useless website comments. And LOL it's Samsung whose TVs start giving problems when their 1 year warranty is over. And since their extended warranty costs a bomb, either you are doomed. 

Truth is bitter for some people yes and some try to prove their "opinion" as facts by using other people's opinion and ignoring facts. 

And yea people of India are all fools that is why Sony is the leading seller of Flat panels TVs in India selling more LCD  TVs than Samsung Plasma + LCD combined. Lucky you, you are not a fool like the rest of us. LMAO

And yes you are Sony hater, otherwise you won't post crap baseless comments about Sony on every topic. I hate Samsung but if you noticed I recommended the OP to get a Samsung in this thread and nor do I bash Samsung for no reason in any topic like you.

Oh and again I say this to you - Go get your facts right before posting. Firstly, its VA panel not VN. SPVA to be specific. And those panels come from SLCD which was a joint venture between Sony and Samsung. Both Sony and Samsung TVs use the same panel. And Samsung actually uses panel lottery system whereas all Sony mid range get standard SPVA without lottery system. Shows how ignorant you are about Sony.

And also that you know very little about TVs and yet you are recommending TVs in this section when you don't even know what Panel Samsung uses.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Sep 29, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> .......................
> Look at this Samsung model also. Only thing is it has only 1 HDMI port compared to 2 on Sony.
> 
> Samsung 22es5000 LED 22 inches Full HD Television | Television | Flipkart.com



samsung does not usually declare their power usage, like this one 

Television, Buy Best LED LCD & Plasma TV in India

and how good is samsung/LG/Toshiba service???? please share your experience......

and what about Philips??? head their service is not good in this days.... 

*www.flipkart.com/philips-22-inches...GPXW&ref=53103970-0d19-4a50-82af-b7289983f8c4
Read 2nd review from review section......


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 29, 2012)

Service wise LG is lil better than Samsung/Sony. Samsung/Sony are about the same though you can say Samsung is slightly better but also little less reliable than Sony. 

Toshiba service is decent, nothing great. Philips is not recommended. 

See I would have said go with Sony BX350 as Minion suggested, its got great picture quality and also more features (2 HDMI ports) but only reason I am not completely sure recommending it is the fact that this is a ODM model. It's made by Foxconn for Sony. 

So choose between the Sony and Samsung model. Don't worry about service as by paying just 1k you will get 3 years warranty on the Sony model. Samsung will cost you about 3-4k I guess for extended warranty.

And power consumption also will be similar to the Sony model on the Samsung set, so don't worry about that either.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Sep 30, 2012)

^^^ Samsung costs 3-4k for 2 years extended warranty !!! , thats too much......

then tell me about other sony models, samsung/LG/Toshiba models in my budget.... thanx


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 30, 2012)

Tech.Masti said:


> ^^^ Samsung costs 3-4k for 2 years extended warranty !!! , thats too much......
> 
> then tell me about other sony models, samsung/LG/Toshiba models in my budget.... thanx



Toshiba no extended warranty. And LG PQ is not good. So choose between Sony and Samsung.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Sep 30, 2012)

ok, thanks lot


----------



## jp7153 (Apr 20, 2013)

finally which model did u buy?


----------



## Minion (Apr 21, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Toshiba no extended warranty. And LG PQ is not good. So choose between Sony and Samsung.



Toshiba is already giving 3 years warranty for free.


----------

